# False Lashes and How to Apply Them



## Chelsea (Oct 17, 2005)

Well i figured this was one tutorial we didn't really have!! It's going to be fairly pictureless but I will try my best to make it as helpful as possible.

Step 1: I find it is easiest to apply a line of liquid liner first, especially when using those lashes that are 'floating' (they don't have a strip.. well they do but it is clear). Fluidline works well for this... or liquid liner if you're skilled and have a steady hand. Try your best to get a perfect line but it isn't going to be a big deal if it is a little off... you can fix it later.

Step 2: Curl lashes and apply mascara so your natural lashes will blend in with the falsies. You can also apply tightliner, this gives a very lush look and looks so nice with falsies. Completely optional however.

Step 3: Remove the lash from the case. Do NOT pull from the edge as you will disturb the curl of the lash. Use your finger in a sortof rolling motion on the body of the lash in tune with the curl. Try your best not to ruin the shape.

Step 4: Cutting. This may or may not be necessary.. it's all personal choice. I find cutting the lash looks more natural as you don't get that weird line of blackness on the inner corner and they blend into the natural lashes better. When you cut the lash, don't cut the excess off in the inner corner, always do the end. If you cut it in the inner corner you will lose the tapered bit of the lashes and when you put them on there will be no blending and you'll get a very stark line of where your lashes start and end. 





I drew and arrow where you should cut, for a general idea. You can adjust this as you like for your eye shape and size.

Step 5: Apply your glue. Let it sit for 10-30 seconds. If the glue is wet the lash will just squish around and not grab on to the skin. Try not to get too much glue on.. it does dry clear but you will be able to see chunks if you've gotten an excess on.

Step 6: Apply the lashes!! Apply your lash as close to the lashline as you can, on top of your liquid liner. Look down, but don't close your eye as you are applying. Closing the eye sometimes squishes the lid too much and leads to badness. Hold the lash in place until it is dry.

Step 7: Touch up any areas of the liquid liner that need it. Blend the lash strip completely into the liner. If you need any more glue in areas that haven't stuck well, use a toothpick.

Voila. Diva lashes.

Removing: gently peel the lash from the outer corner. You can re-use them. I reccomend ardell lashes from the drugstore. #110 is a nice natural looking one.


----------



## Bexx (Oct 17, 2005)

Chels you RAWK! I have been attempting this and it has been well, pittiful! I will et you know if I have any sucess! Crap I hope I do! Thanks Hunny Bunny!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 18, 2005)

you are fantastic chelsea!! i'm gonna use this tutorial i think when i get my new lashes!! yay! Thanks heaps hun


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Thank You So Much*

OK I Was Going Over A Few Tricks In My Mind To Finally Be Able To Nail Down Putting The Strip Lashes On So Tomorrow At Work I Am Going To Print Out Your Instructions And Buy A Couple Of Strip Lashes And Start Practicing.  Thanks So Much For Your Clear Instructions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 20, 2006)

*False eyelashes and how to apply them*

This was a great posting Chelsea! I would just like to add that the glue is the secret. Use DUO surgical adhesive (sold at MAC counters). Trust me, this is key...


----------



## enkybaby (Mar 13, 2006)

wow this is one skill i wont dare do to myself! thanks for the info!


----------



## Skittlebrew (Apr 2, 2006)

This is great!! I've always had problems with lashes and usually just avoid them to avoid disaster.


----------



## Peaches (Apr 18, 2006)

I always cut the lashes. Looks heaps better than wearing the whole thing. Ahh I love fakies so much, except that when I put them on my left eye, it wont stop tearing up and I cant put eyeliner right in the outter corner because it's always wet. Annoys me so bad!


----------



## Miss World (May 28, 2006)

omg im like the worst when it comes to applying fake lashes, although i've always wanted to learn how to do it right.. now that I've read your tutorial, I'll get working on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank youuuuuu


----------



## natasha (Jun 4, 2007)

hey hun i really needed this tutorial..thanx girl...well how many times can u  reuse them?
and tell me what do u think should i buy full eyelashes cause ive seen that they buy parts of lashes...kisses


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you! I just bought some falsies at sephora and the lady told me how to do it, but I still needed tons of help!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you so much for this very helpful tut, I've been thinking of investing in some, and didn't have the first clue where to start with applying them! 

Greeat concise and easy to follow!! x


----------



## breathless (Jun 8, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks chelsea! i love wearing falsies but i mess up quite a few times. i'll try these tips out for sure!


----------

